# LG tribute unroot



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey i rooted my lg tribute using this method (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8tmN5IEg54) and now it is awful. i want torevert back to factory unrooted.but when i reset the phone it is still rooted and EXTREMLY slow. please help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Follow this:

Pro tip: How to unroot your Android device so you can update - TechRepublic


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

its unrooted and works fine exept now it wo nt play any audio files. like some music i had downloaded wouldnt play. even soundcloud said cant play audio. and i know the song is fine because i listen to it on my comp


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

On second thought it wont play any media. I tried youtu e and it said problem while playing


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Now try a factory reset.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

i did. and now it is very glitchy. would you mind helping me restore the factory image?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

This is the issue with rooting a phone...

You can see if LG can provide you with a LG installation ROM instead.


----------

